# Primera ABS light on with buzzing under bonnet



## ant_howell (Sep 19, 2006)

Hi

I noticed today that the ABS light had come on on my 1998 (P Reg) Nissan Primera GX Estate 2.0. Later on, it went off. After I stopped the car, I never noticed the "buzzing" sound coming from under the bonnet but about 2 hours later I noticed it. Almost like the radiator fan was still on. I started the car and the ABS light stayed on. Upon further inspection under the bonnet, the buzzing noise seemed to come from a black box (4cm by 3cm approx.) located to the front left hand side of the engine (facing front to back). Next to this is a block with some metal pipes coming from it and this was still quite warm. I fiddled around a bit, removed the ABS fuse (didn't stop the buzzing) and eventually removed the cover from this box. Under the cover there was only what looked like a small glass type fuse or capacitor. On removal of the cover, the buzzing stopped. Starting the car again resulted in the ABS light coming on and off as normal. 

Any help will be appreciated? Is this a serious problem?

Regards

Anthony


----------

